# Maturing Nicely - I think!



## ImaShepHead (Aug 11, 2007)

Love to hear critiques and comments on my 7.5 month old male pup







He's changed quite a bit since the last photos I put up




























and a fun shot of him playing with his mum!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

he is stunning to me..fabulous, but I'm no expert)


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

absolutely handsome


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ImaShepHead (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone game to have a go at a critique for him? 
He was shown a few weeks ago, I can remember the judge saying he needed more stop, eyes should be a fraction darker, medium size, medium strong, loose overall.... anyone add anything? 

I'll put his critique from the show up when I have it - to compare


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Angulation is sufficient front and rear (could use better turn of stifle), short/steep upper arm. Nice feet, could be a bit tighter, but he's stagey, so that should come

Nice ears and they look firm. The set is a bit too tight for my liking, but I would guess that as he matures and his skull broadens they'll push apart a bit. Very masculine head, which I love







Good color and pigment, nice bone and short hocks.

Strong neck, perhaps a bit short. Nice chest...once it drops and his ribs spring he should command quite a presence. Good substance. Croup is long but steep, good tailset. Do not care for the topline.

Pretty baby


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

bummer xeph, i think his ears are perfect! first thing that stood out to me.

however, comparing to something someone pointed out about my dog (and my terrible amatuer stacking skills)... his front forelegs dont look well under him. like he's leaning back rather than ready to move forward. (like this. ) 

someone else may be able to explain it better, or is possible i have no clue what i'm talking about


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's called posting  The dog's front is set too far forward so he compensates by tightening in the shoulders to hold himself up, rather than move his feet.

What you want is to have his feet right under him like this"







I'm a jerk in that I don't care for the way most of the German dogs are stacked...while some American dogs are stacked too extremely in the rear, I feel most German dogs are stacked much too closely together.

Gives the appearance of a dog that is ridiculously short in loin and it muddles up what may actually be a good topline

Strauss has an earset I feel is too wide.

This is the earset I find ideal, and what I believe your boy will end up with when he matures:


----------



## ImaShepHead (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the critique Xeph









Camerafodder, I stacked him for that photo and you're quite right - he's bridged and its not good. I'm usually the double handler, my sister is the master handler of my dogs! She wasn't able to attend that show so I had to make do on my own. He pulls himself up alot nicer when I'm there to call him too. 
Practising handling skills is on my list of things to do before the next show!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is stunning!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like his head so will have to disagree with the judge.

My first impression is of a very attractive young male with good proportions. Sufficient angulation in front with a short upper arm which is quite obvious in the moving photo. Straight pasterns. Good angulation in rear. Flat withers, ok topline. His croup should be longer. 

What rating did he get? VP, P or LP?


----------



## ImaShepHead (Aug 11, 2007)

Only promising this time - the judge was quite hard but I paid for his opinion so he's entitled to give it! 

The critiques were put up today, so heres his, as promised

MINOR PUPPY DOG
Grading: Promising
1. BLAKNGOLD DIZYGOTIC SPY 28/09/07
(*Ch. Sannjesa Crusty Demon AZ x Kasron Quality AZ) 3100196130 
8 months, medium size medium strong, well pigmented, well coloured dog, the eyes should be a little darker, good breadth of the skull, good strength of the foreface, the stop should be a little more defined, still good reach of neck, slightly short slightly steep croup, the upper arm & shoulder blade should be better laid and longer, good length of forelegs, stands correct when viewed from the front, steps correct in the rear, even for the age the hocks should be firmer, steps correct from front, he has normal puppy looseness of the elbows, during movement, good drive & reach with a firm back.

ETA the judge was Mr. Louis Donald (SV)


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Holy DANG he's fantastic!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the ears. I absolutely LOVE the shot of him playing with his Mom.

My boy is the same age as yours and very long and stringy. Very much in the awkward teens.


----------

